# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  περιστερακι που το εγκατελειψε η μαμα του

## σπυριδουλα κ.

παιδια καλησπερα.πριν λιγους μηνες περιμαζεψα ενα περιστερι που το ειχε χτυπησει αμαξι.το φροντισα κι απο τοτε δεν εφυγε ποτε απ το μπαλκονι μου.αγαπηθηκαμε!αρχισαν να ερχονται κι αλλα περιστερια κι ετσι η περιστερα μου γεννησε κι αυτη τη στιγμη εχει 2 μωρακια 8 ημερων που τα μεγαλωνει χωρις ταιρι,μονη της.το ενα μωρο εχει μεγαλωσει παρα πολυ ενω το αλλο σχεδον καθολου.εδειξα φωτο σ εναν γνωστο μου περιστερα κι ειπε απορει πως ζει!να ξεκινησω να το ταιζω εγω;;;και με τι;να το παρω απ τη μαμα του η οχι;καθε βοηθεια κι καθοδηγηση δεκτη.

----------


## jk21

Σπυριδουλα θα ηταν χρησιμο να το δουμε σε φωτο  *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.*για να δουμε σε τι βαθμο υστερει απο το αλλο και αν ειναι σε κατασταση (αν εχει φτερωμα και ποσο ) να ζει χωρις την ζεστασια της μητερας του ή αν ακομα και αν χρειαστει να ταισεις ,να γινει χωρις να το αφαιρεσεις απο εκει ,αλλα με συμπληρωματικα ταισματα 

το ταισμα θα γινει ,ειτε με κρεμμα νεοσσων για καναρινια - παπαγαλους αλλα το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα να εχει πρωτεινη ανω του 20 % ,ειτε με τριμμενο μπισκοτο πτι μπερ στο οποιο θα αναμιξεις 1 κουταλι τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο στα 100 γρ πτι μπερ  και τα οποια θα κανεις χυλο στους 38 βαθμους και παραλληλα σε ισοποση ποσοτητα σε καθε ταισμα (ειτε ξεχωρα ειτε σε ενιαιο χυλο ) θα δινεις κροκο αυγου καλα βρασμενο 10 λεπτα ,τον οποιο θα αραιωνεις με χυλο

ολα αυτα  (αν θα χρειασθει ) θα τα παρεχεις με συρριγκα στο πουλι ,ειτε ετσι απευθειας με συρριγκα χωρις βελονα ,ειτε με προσθηκη μπροστα

καθετηρα πλαστικου ,τον οποιον θα προχωρας στην τρυπα που εχει το πουλι στο στομα την πιο εσωτερικη (την πορτοκαλι - esophagus   ) 


αν το πουλακι ειναι ομως πολυ αδυνατο(ισως υπαρχει προβλημα δισαπορροφησης θρεπτικων ουσιων γενετικο ή για καποιο λογο δεν ταιζει η μανα )  ,τοτε θα κανεις ενα μιγμα απο 100 γρ  κιμα μοσχαρισιο ,1 κουταλι του γλυκου τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο , 100 γρ τριμμενο πτι μπερ ή καλαμποκαλευρο και μια πολυβιταμινη σε ποσοτητα που αναλογει σε 200 γρ τροφης ή σχεδον μισο λιτρο νερου (αναλογα πως συστηνει η συσκευασια σε νερο ή τροφη ) .Θα το ζυμωσεις καλα και θα το χωρισεις σε μικρα μπιλακια σε μπωλ κρατημενο στην καταψυξη και θα δινεις καθε τοσο στην ημερα ,αφου εχει αποψυχθει κανενα 2ωρο σε θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος .Αυτο πρεπει να το δινεις στο στομα .Αν δεν ειναι ικανο να ανοιγει το στομα και να τρωει μικρα μπιλακια ,τοτε θα το αραιωνεις με χλιαρο νερο 40 βαθμων και θα το παρεχεις σαν χυλο με τη συρριγκα

----------

